# WTB Obris Morgan



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View Advert


*WTB Obris Morgan*

Decided after a long hard think and research on here and the internet that I need an Obris Morgan in my collection . Preferably an Aegis or Explorer . So if you have one in you collection that does not get the wrist wear it should please get in touch . thanks John




*Advertiser*




jsud2002



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£180.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

